# Seleção de estação meteorológica



## emanuel costa (11 Abr 2016 às 13:32)

Cara comunidade,

Preciso de ajuda na seleção de uma estação meteorológica barata que basicamente permita passar os dados para computador de temperatura e precipitação.

Estava a ponderar comprar este modelo: WH 1080

O que acham.

Obrigado por futuros comentários


----------



## Toby (12 Abr 2016 às 07:33)

Bom dia,

http://forums.infoclimat.fr/topic/81505-fine-offset-wh1080/
http://forum.meteohub.de/viewforum.php?f=19

Parecer pessoal, penso que vale melhor ir ver em Oregon:
WMR88:135€
http://www.universmeteo.com/detail-...eteo-complete-sc-station-meteo-familiale.html

Esta loja holandesa entrega ao português.
São sérios. 
https://www.weerstationkopen.nl/weerstations/oregon/wmr-88-weerstation-30


----------



## cmg (17 Abr 2016 às 15:39)

Boas

Se é para ligar a um computador,  é ficar longe das Oregon. A minha experiência é o que aconselha-
Cumps
cmg


----------

